
People Like Netflix’s Original Content More Than Its Other Content - artsandsci
https://www.allflicks.net/people-like-netflixs-original-content-more-than-its-other-content/
======
croon
I really like Netflix originals (the ones I've watched), but it also makes me
fear for the future of consolidated streaming. I want to be able to keep up
with, and watch good recommended shows.

If I want to watch shows like The Man in the High Castle (Amazon), Game of
Thrones (HBO, duh), Difficult People (Hulu), HarmonQuest (Seeso), etc. Is it
reasonable to have to subscribe to 5 different streaming services?

Don't get me wrong, $9,99 is likely too cheap to get _mostly_ everything like
you do with Spotify, but I'm willing to pay double or triple that, as long as
I can keep it in one service, and that it's not _five_ or _six_ times as much,
which is a bit steep.

Can we expect anything other than a fractured market, where each service has a
lot of content, but not even half of what we want to see?

~~~
grillvogel
if only there was a service that "bundled" all the "channels" you like into
some sort of "package" and provided a unified interface to stream them all
into your TV through a "cable" like device

~~~
fullshark
It is amusing that people have been complaining about not having a la carte
cable for years, and suddenly the opposite complaint is surfacing about these
streaming services.

~~~
67726e
I wouldn't mind having a cable package again if it weren't for all the ads.
I'm simply not going to pay for a service for it to inject ads into my
experience, and that includes cable television.

------
zitterbewegung
Awhile ago Netflix decided to become HBO before HBO could become Netflix. This
shows in two ways. One is that they have been investing a bunch in original
content and striving for high quality original content for streaming. It also
shows that content that isn't owned by them seems to be declining in quality
or there is less emphasis or even ability to get non original content on
Netflix and the quality appears to be declining IMHO.

~~~
CWuestefeld
That's pretty much what I came here to say. I do like their original content,
BUT...

I want that "last year's movies" that I used to be able to get from them, and
now seems to be going to crap.

The quality of their original stuff is very good. And they've got good
coverage of non-original TV, too (e.g., reruns of "Friends"). But when you get
to movies-from-theatres, they're just not there at all anymore.

I think this is intentional on their part, but they need to be careful,
because Amazon also seems to be doing well with a similar strategy (e.g., "Man
in the High Castle"). Netflix's original mission of movies could be what sets
them apart but it seems to be all but abandoned.

~~~
nikofeyn
yea, and actually, the movies i get through the hbo go app are often far
superior to netflix's offerings. they rotate, but they often include major
releases. i have been thinking about canceling netflix's streaming and
returning to the dvd option to get more access.

------
dlandis
> That means that user ratings for Netflix originals are 11% higher, on
> average, than user ratings for syndicated content.

You can't really draw any conclusions from that stat though since part of the
issue is some of the non-original content they add is so bad. I looked up some
of the ratings for their recently added movies and some had basically 1 star
(on imdb, etc). Why even add it in that case? I think concentrating on
original content is great, but I think they should be the go-to place for
something else as well...I remember years ago people were amazed at how many
quality, little-known, niche independent films they had. Why not get back to
that in addition to original content?

~~~
tyingq
Agree...of course the user ratings are lower for the non-original content.

The Netflix catalog of non-original content does have some bright spots. But
there's also a ton of really obscure documentaries, miniscule budget action
movies, crappy Adam Sandler movies, reality TV garbage, etc.

------
zeveb
I think a lot of this is due to the fact that Netflix's other content is
pretty terrible. I _really_ miss the old Netflix DVD library: that had every
movie or TV show I could ever hope to watch. Now I have a few popular movies
from the last year, a few popular movies from a few years ago, a smattering of
TV shows, and some (admittedly pretty good) original content.

I just want to pay a cheque and get access to every film & TV show from across
the world.

------
bennylope
This should be retitled, "People Like Netflix’s Original Content More Than Its
Other Sparse and Geographically Restricted Content"

~~~
nottorp
Or "besides Netflix's own shows, there's nothing worth watching on Netflix any
more". Except in some places where Netflix doesn't even have all their
original content lol.

------
Zikes
I don't see the value in comparing Netflix's original content against the
exceptionally larger collection of syndicated content which mostly consists of
whatever they can get their hands on regardless of quality. It only makes
sense that in averaging those two groups the OC one would rate higher.

~~~
gibbitz
Came here to say the same and as the back catalog slips further and further
into the syndicated Sunday movie category the OC looks better and better
because you haven't already seen it. When I first subscribed to Netflix it was
a library of DVDs (literally), now its a slightly better TBS. (Hey Lethal
Weapon's on... again)

One thing to note about the cost. There's one rather large difference between
cable and multiple streaming services (at least where Netflix is concerned)
and that is advertising. We may be paying more for this content, but at least
we're only getting content and not having to wait through mis-targeted
advertising... At least for now.

~~~
fusiongyro
Agreed completely. Back in October someone blogged that only 31 of the IMDB
top 250 movies are on Netflix.

[https://www.streamingobserver.com/netflix-now-31-movies-
imdb...](https://www.streamingobserver.com/netflix-now-31-movies-imdbs-
top-250-list/)

------
the_watcher
Netflix's original content has been extremely high-quality, on average. That
said, the quality of the other content has also seemed to steadily decline, so
this might be a skewed metric.

------
kirykl
I find watching the Netflix back-library to be slightly depressing. Generally
watching older movies is great but when nearly every 'you might be interested
in' has a cast that's 50% deceased it gets depressing

~~~
r00fus
I personally don't find Back to the Future less entertaining now that I know
that Michael J Fox has Parkinsons disorder.

Life happens, and people get old and die. I appreciate their older works for
what they are.

------
Uhhrrr
Of course they do. Netflix original content is specifically targeted towards
its users.

[https://blog.kissmetrics.com/how-netflix-uses-
analytics/](https://blog.kissmetrics.com/how-netflix-uses-analytics/)

------
Thaxll
Netflix is sort of the new 2.0 cable company, at the begging it was great in
term of global catalogue, ten years from now if will be Netflix shows only,
back to square one.

------
sfifs
As a marketing guy, I see these trends of unique content focused websites
beginning to win over the YouTube/Social Sharing model in many parts of the
world. In China, made for internet shows and Korean/Japanese shows dubbed into
Chinese are all the rage. In India, locally led content focused video
companies have begun rapidly grabbing ad budget dollars from what was
previously a YouTube/FB market primarily - especially given FBs issues with
video viewability. In the US, there's Netflix and Amazon Prime.

The only difference is in the monetization model - primarily subscription in
the US and Ads in China/India - though we're seeing some models of
Subscription to do away with ads in China.

------
beters
That's not saying much when there's very little good third-party content.
Except for House of Cards S1, Netflix original content is B-grade at best.

When Netflix started instant streaming, they had a solid content repertoire
from various places. Today, they have very few good third-party movies, and
they try to fill the empty space with lousy Original Content.

Of course people will prefer Originals compared to very few crappy
alternatives. I would rather see Netflix spend money on getting programming
from other companies instead of throwing money at Adam Sandler.

------
frostirosti
There has got to be a bias here. Of course people who've subscribed to netflix
like their original content.

~~~
grondilu
This. I'll totally confess that I'm very indulgent towards original Netflix
programs. I'm paying for it so I want to believe I've made the right choice.

------
grillvogel
this is a bit misleading, netflix has continued to lose most of its good
licensed content and what is left is mostly garbage compared to what used to
be there.

------
IshKebab
What other content?

------
mrfusion
Which shows do you guys like?

~~~
svachalek
Stranger Things and the Marvel Hell's Kitchen series (Daredevil, Jessica
Jones, and Luke Cage so far) should appeal to most of the nerd crowd and have
a lot of mainstream popularity too. I also enjoyed Marco Polo, Sense 8, and
The Get Down personally.

~~~
wwwhatcrack
It's sad they couldn't license any real super heroes. Those guys are lame.

------
helthanatos
I don't like any of Netflix's original content and Netflix(US) is pretty
annoying with not offering content (such as Tokyo ghoul and better call Saul)
I wish they made another Dexter as original content but oh well. About to only
use Kodi.

